# help cory catfish white on the mouth



## pythonren (Sep 16, 2013)

Two weeks ago i find 1 of my cory catfish have a white spot on top of the mouth,i thought was just a cut now 2 of my cory cat fish have it .
I do 10% water change every 2 days ,ph 6.7 . All the fish in the tank including the 6 Discus seem very health active eat well .
Plz let me know what should i do , i am so worried about my cory 

Thx !!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi pythoren and welcome to the forum. It's possible that your cories have developed a bacterial infection called columnaris. For treatment, I'd suggest removing the two cories and putting them in a hospital tank where you can treat with API Furan-2 or Jungle Labs Fungus Cure. You may want to start the meds at half dose as cories can sometimes be sensitive to medications.


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

I had to columnaris in my tank and if that's the case you need to move quickly. My guppies all died before any of them showed any symptoms. I also highly recommend you uv filters because that has prevented any new outbreaks. I used fungus cure but they all died before I could finish the first treatment. It caused the water to turn dark color and you have to remove everything as it might stain it and it will destroy the bacteria in your filter.

Darcy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pythonren (Sep 16, 2013)

i will get a uv filter this weekend right now i only add some salt they seem alot better .


----------

